# Huge Megalithic granite stones discovered in Russia.



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 13, 2014)

Some huge kind of stacked megalithic stones have been found in Russia, and they weigh about 3,000 tons per stone. They really look like they have been placed where they are, but it would be impossible for early people to have moved anything this size, and the stones are larger than we can even move with our technology now.
It is hard to imagine how the stones could have ended up so perfectly shaped and stacked naturally, as well; so there is no ready answer as to what they are, or how they come to be there.

Here is an article with more pictures, and information about the amazing discovery:
http://mysteriousuniverse.org/2014/02/super-megalithic-site-found-in-russia-natural-or-man-made/


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

this is so cool, and I need to view the vid now too, but I would be interested in getting to see more of the area surrounding this.  I LOVE this stuff HFL, thank you, Denise PS guess I would have loved being an archeologist Ok, I see it was a blog but interesting for sure.

I'm a star-gazer in that I can lie there for hours just looking up and wondering.  In the right place, like Hawaii was one, and Joshua Tree was another, I could see a gillion stars.  I know some are not stars but actually other galaxies.  I can't help but wonder.  But things like this on Earth that are so hard to figure, makes me wonder even more if there have been "visitors" here.  I don't go looking, or even reading every UFO article, I just like to wonder  It's great campfire talk, lol  I don't poopoo things, that are far-fetched or extraordinary, I just wonder


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

I just found another article on these enormous megaliths, and they are now claiming that they may be the largest ones found so far, anywhere in the world. The ones at Stonehenge are about 50 tons, and these are over 800 tons per stone, and some are formed into tunnels, or passageways. 
It is exciting to read about these ancient constructions, and wonder just when and how, and by WHO, they were made.
I love reading about pre-creation history, and really think that these huge stones were put there by some civilization that preceded our written history. 

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/555990-giant-megaliths-found-in-siberia-could-be-largest-ever/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

I always _thought_ the Russians had big stones ...

This reminds me of all the controversy over how the pyramids were built. The usual perception was that there was NO WAY they could have done what they did, so it had to have been the Chariots of the Gods. Turns out that it was indeed possible through the use of proper mechanics and physics.

Just because ancient Man didn't have cell phones doesn't mean they were stupid ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I always _thought_ the Russians had big stones ...
> 
> This reminds me of all the controversy over how the pyramids were built. The usual perception was that there was NO WAY they could have done what they did, so it had to have been the Chariots of the Gods. Turns out that it was indeed possible through the use of proper mechanics and physics.
> 
> Just because ancient Man didn't have cell phones doesn't mean they were stupid ...



Strange that you should bring up that subject. I have read several articles about the possibility of it being done by the early Egyptians, and was just watching a youtube video about that kind of thing today, in fact.  
It said that they would have had to have each stone put in place in a few hours, to complete the pyramid as fast as they think it was made. If I can find the video again, I will post it for everyone to watch that is interested in ancient archeology. I don't know if their calculations are correct, but it sounded pretty good when I was watching it.
I am a Christian, but I also am studying the idea of pre-Creation civilizations, since the Bible, (and other Creation accounts worldwide) only go back about 6000 years, and we have evidence of civilizations that would have existed before that, and i think that they may have been higher developed, and then disappeared for some reason.
Not discounting Erich Von Danniken, either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

You have to remember too that they had something that we're not really capable of wrapping our heads around - virtually unlimited numbers of slaves. 

It IS a fascinating study, I'll grant you that. Like how the Easter Island heads were made ... and now they're finding out that they aren't just heads; as they're digging deeper they're finding out they have shoulders and torsos ...


----------

